# I need help.



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I need help. I want to start fantasy cause it like the idea of it. But which race?
My current armies that i am working on is blood angels and tau i reaqlly like them. But which fantasy race shall i use? I like Dark Elves but I also like Brettonia.
So can you help me in these two races? Or if from the 40k races another.
Is you reply you would help me alot.
Thanks 
Tau112


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I would probably go with Dark elves because from what I hear Brettonia is way too hard for beginners as they are tough to play effectivly.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l agree with flindo, 
the Brettonia book is very old and really needs an update before jumping into them.

as for dark elves l never had any luck with them . l will say though HE and Chaos Warr are more easy to play and learn the rules compare to dark elves (or l think so anyway )


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The best armies to start with are (in my opinion):

Lizardmen
Chaos Warriors
High Elves
Dark Elves
Skaven
Empire

In essence, they're 3 army types with both the 'order' and 'chaos' version of each. Lizardmen/Chaos Warriors are very tough and close combat focused. Elves/Dark Elves are powerful and shooty. Skaven and Empire win through large numbers and war machines/special weapons teams.

I know it's a bit more complex than this, but I find it's a good way of breaking the armies down. There are plenty of other good armies, but I find that these are the armies that are the best to learn with, and give you the best overall 'feel' of the game.

Some armies to avoid are Ogres (which are incredibly vulnerable to certain magic spells, making them frustrating to learn with), Wood Elves (the 8th edition rules really hurt them), and Bretonnia (a good army, but they work best at high point levels, so they're difficult to learn with).

It's difficult to judge Orcs & Goblins, or Tomb Kings, as their new codexes are about to come out soon. If you're interested in either of them, I'd wait until they come out, and then read up on them.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> The best armies to start with are (in my opinion):
> 
> Lizardmen
> Chaos Warriors
> ...


:goodpost:couldnt have said it myself, just a side note, playing as a Chaos player would also give you an advantage because from my history of playing the game, there is more Chaos than order players so you have more allies to play coop with.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> The best armies to start with are (in my opinion):
> 
> Lizardmen
> Chaos Warriors
> ...


l agree with this list expect for Skaven and Dark Elves

the reason for this l find Skaven have a lot of rules to remember and are complex. (there is a reason why there FAQ is so long)

Dark Elves are good but a very unforgiving and are like glass cannons. But this is just my thoughts.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally i'd pick Dark elfs though just for the fluff reason and for having nicer models.

Dark elves arn't that much of a glass cannon though, there are ways aroun the low AS and low T. A cauldron for one can give a 5+WS, combined with some MR you are kind of safe from Magic missiles and direct damage spells. Hydra's arn't part of the glass cannon "elfness" aswell and let's be honest here hydra's pwn.

Bretonia on the other hand have a high AS, a WS when having the blessing, get closer alot faster and get MR from their damsels. The problem i see with bretonians is actually breaking a unit as most units have more ranks then you will. Although stuff like savage beast of horros, amber spear, dwellers below and a trebuchet could help you overcome that obstacle.

hope this has been of use.
Flem,


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I have decided to use dark elves.
I will need lot of help tough...
Thanks Again.
Tau112


----------

